# tillers/cultivators attachments for riding mowers?



## Doc

Garden space is too small for large tractor and plow/cultivator but too big for stand behind tiller.

Does anyone know anything about garden attachments for riding mowers?

I actually saw something like a small row cultivator on a DOT mower at a rest stop years ago. 

Does anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## dcross

There's all kinds of attachments like that. Ultimately, there isn't much ground clearance, traction, or power on most riding mowers.


----------



## bja105

http://brinly.com/ makes plows and cultivators for garden tractors. Do you have a garden tractor or a lawn tractor? Lawn tractor transaxles are not made for ground engaging implements. They also lack a sleeve hitch.

I have a few 60's and 70's garden tractors that I plan to garden with. Ask me how it works in a few months.

http://www.seedforsecurity.com/
This guy has interesting photos of gardening with two and four wheel tractors, and other good homesteading things, too.


----------



## Doc

bja105 -- good resource "seedforsecurity" site. Thanks.

We have a Craftsman Garden Tractor, 23 hp; 48" cut.


----------



## Callieslamb

We had a JD 417 lawn tractor. We bought the tiller attachment. It worked great. The only problem was putting it on and taking it off. It was a pain to get the belts on and adjusted. If we could have just used the lawn tractor for tilling it would have been fine. The mower deck had to come off to run the tiller on our. It was an older model though so maybe they've changed that by now? We had a wagon that also saw a lot of use. I'd trade my O-turn thing for one again in a heart beat.


----------



## Farmer Willy

I own a Husky mower. It came with a single bottom plow, disks, cultivator, sleeve hitch, front blade, and spreader/seeder. The mower/tractor is 22hp and came with wheel weights and chains.


----------



## Johnny Dolittle

Me plowing at the Pennsylvania Plow Day. Search youtube for Pa Plow Day

I am plowing with a John Deere 140 Hydro 1974 model with 10 inch Brinly plow

Garden tractors past 1990 usually don't have the guts to plow with ....


----------



## geo in mi

How long did it take all of you guys to plow that whole field?????

geo


----------



## mistletoad

We use a 10" plow on our Craftsman GT and have for years. We have a discer for it but it is next to useless (couldn't get enough weight on it). Also had a small row cultivator but it was badly made and we returned it. The plow works best with weight on the front (we have a Johnny Bucket which is heavy enough) and an electric actuator from Johnny Products - we did one year with the Craftsman sleeve hitch and it worked but it was not something I wanted to do again. Ag lugs make plowing easier, so if your lawn is important to you, you might want two sets of wheels.


----------



## bja105

Here are some pics of mine.
Ford tractor on snow duty. I made a sleeve hitch for it, it will work my Brinly cultivator and the furrower I built onto it.








Cub Cadet 147 hauling a boy deer and dear boys.
















Cub 147 with front blade and spring tooth harrow, smoothing out a backfilled, rocky trench.








Cub 147 plowing with sleeve hitch and Brinly 10" plow.








Bolens tractor I sold. The tiller was nice.








Cub Cadet 72, doing my favorite tractor job.


----------



## Marcia in MT

Our lawn tractor doesn't have a PTO or anything like it, so any powered attachment would have to run itself. The DR power equipment company has ads with self-powered attachments.


----------



## Wintergrower_OH

Their another option . Their are allot attachment for ATV . Not recommended for deep tilling as i've been told . I don't think you are going to find much for lawn tractors .


----------



## sammyd

Agri Fab makes several different ground working attachments for lawn tractors
http://www.agri-fab.com/Products/Ground-Engaging.aspx


----------

